# RIP David Bowie and Alan Rickman



## PhotonGuy (Jan 14, 2016)

David Bowie and Alan Rickman have both died this week, both were 69 and both were great entertainers. RIP David Bowie and Alan Rickman.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 14, 2016)

Indeed very sad news.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 14, 2016)

RIP


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 14, 2016)

RIP


----------



## mdavidg (Jan 15, 2016)

And we lost Dan Haggerty today.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah I just saw that about Dan Haggerty


----------

